# Oh, my God!



## EmmanuelOA

Wie sagt man aus Deutsch...?

Oh my God!
Jesus!
For God's sake!

...und anderer?


----------



## Whodunit

EmmanuelOA said:
			
		

> Wie sagt man au*f* Deutsch...?
> 
> Oh my God!
> Jesus!
> For God's sake!
> 
> ...und anderer?


 
Oh my God! _Oh, mein Gott!_
Jesus! _Oh, Herr!_
For God's sake! _Um Gottes willen!_
For Heaven's sake! _Um Himmels willen!_
Heaven knows! _Weiß der Himmel!_


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jesus! _Oh, Herr!_


 
Die Anrede "Herr" bezieht sich auf Gott, nicht auf Jesus.
Man sagt für "Jesus!" auch "Jesus!"


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Die Anrede "Herr" bezieht sich auf Gott, nicht auf Jesus.
> Man sagt für "Jesus!" auch "Jesus!"


 
Mir ist ja auch nichts Äquivalenteres eingefallen, daher musste ich "Herr" wählen Ich kenne nämlich den Ausruf "Jesus!" überhaupt nicht, tut mir Leid.


----------



## elroy

Meines Wissens bedeutet "Herr" einfach "Lord," also es kann sich sowohl auf Gott als auch auf Jesus beziehen, je nachdem, woran der Sprecher glaubt bzw. nicht glaubt.


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Anstatt von "Oh, mein Gott!"  wird auch oft "Grosser Gott!" gesagt.  Im Gegensatz zum amerikanischen Englisch haben all diese Ausdruecke eigentlich recht wenig mit religioesen Gefuehlen zu tun.  Man wird in Deutschland eigentlich nie ermahnt "Thou shalt not use the Lord's name in vain!"


----------



## elroy

Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> Anstatt von "Oh, mein Gott!" wird auch oft "Grosser Gott!" gesagt. Im Gegensatz zum amerikanischen Englisch haben all diese Ausdruecke eigentlich recht wenig mit religioesen Gefuehlen zu tun. Man wird in Deutschland eigentlich nie ermahnt "Thou shalt not use the Lord's name in vain!"


 
Mein letzter Beitrag war teilweise als Witz aufzufassen, andererseits finde ich tatsächlich nicht, dass man unbedingt sagen kann, dass sich "Herr" auf Gott bezieht und daher keine gute Übersetzung für "Jesus" ist. Wie gesagt, "Herr" heißt einfach "Lord." Wenn man z.B. auf Englisch "Oh, Lord!" sagt, muss man nicht unbedingt an Gott oder an Jesus denken. Je nachdem, wer und wie religiös man ist - kann man entweder an Gott, an Jesus oder an niemanden denken.

Außerdem finde ich deine Anmerkung über die angeblichen Unterschiede zwischen Deutschland und den Staaten ziemlich übertrieben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es schon einige in Deutschland gibt, die solche Ausrufe nicht in Ordnung finden, während es auch viele in den Staaten gibt (mehr als die Hälfte, wage ich mal zu sagen), die die von dir erwähnte Ermahnung nicht mehr aufrechterhalten.


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Verglichen mit Deutschland sind die U.S.A. SEHR religioes, insbesondere die Staaten des sogenannten Bible Belt, wozu auch Georgia gehoert, wo ich wohne. Spekulationen sind immer interessant.  Statistiken sind praeziser, aber das wuerde nicht in dieses Thread gehoeren.  Grosser Gott; Jesus, Maria, und Josef; ach du lieber Gott usw. kann man in Deutschland staendig hoeren, ob man im katholischen Bayern ist oder im eher evangelischen Niedersachsen. Im grossen und ganzen sind es Ausdruecke des Erstaunens, der Ueberraschung, auch des Erschreckens unter Umstaenden.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es schon einige in Deutschland gibt, die solche Ausrufe nicht in Ordnung finden.


 
Was willst du denn damit sagen? Meinst du wirklich "nicht in Ordnung finden"? Also, diese Ausrufe - wage ich mal zu behaupten - benutzt und versteht jeder in Deutschland gleich, ob es nun "Ach, du lieber Herr Gott" oder "In Herrgottsnamen" oder auch "Oh Gott, oh Gott" ist ... jeder verwendet sie gleich, und egal in welchem Bundesland er sich befindet, er wird überall gleich verstanden.


----------



## elroy

Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> Verglichen mit Deutschland sind die U.S.A. SEHR religioes, insbesondere die Staaten des sogenannten Bible Belt, wozu auch Georgia gehoert, wo ich wohne. Spekulationen sind immer interessant. Statistiken sind praeziser, aber das wuerde nicht in dieses Thread gehoeren. Grosser Gott; Jesus, Maria, und Josef; ach du lieber Gott usw. kann man in Deutschland staendig hoeren, ob man im katholischen Bayern ist oder im eher evangelischen Niedersachsen. Im grossen und ganzen sind es Ausdruecke des Erstaunens, der Ueberraschung, auch des Erschreckens unter Umstaenden.


 
Das wird langsam zu einer kulturellen Diskussion.  Ich habe jedoch ein paar Anmerkungen:

-Das "Bible Belt" ist nicht monolitisch und besteht aus ganz verschiedenen religiösenen Tendenzen (insbesondere was solche spezifischen Sachen angeht).
-Das "Bible Belt" - wenn es auch legitim zu betrachten ist - vertritt die Vereinigten Staaten überhaupt nicht würdig. Man sollte sich daran erinnern, dass die USA sehr groß sind. Die Staaten des "Bible Belt" sind eben eine Minderheit.
-Bei allem Respekt habe ich eigentlich nicht spekuliert, zumindest nicht mehr als du. Mich würden auch Statistiken interessieren, allerdings wirst du viel beweisen müssen, denn du hast behauptet, 





> "Man wird in Deutschland eigentlich *nie* ermahnt "Thou shalt not use the Lord's name in vain!"


, und daher meine Anmerkung.

Wenn du dieses Thema noch weiter besprechen möchtest (da du es eingebracht hast), kannst du einen Faden im Culture Forum gerne erstellen.

Viele Grüße,
Elroy


----------



## EmmanuelOA

Of everything you've said, I've understood about 20% of it... :embarrassed:
Sorry, I'm beginning with German (and sometimes when I'm speaking it, French words come out!), so I can barely get the idea of your posts.

So what is more common, 'Oh mein Gott!' oder 'Herr!'?


----------



## Jana337

EmmanuelOA said:
			
		

> Of everything you've said, I've understood about 20% of it... :embarrassed:
> Sorry, I'm beginning with German (and sometimes when I'm speaking it, French words come out!), so I can barely get the idea of your posts.
> 
> So what is more common, 'Oh mein Gott!' oder 'Herr!'?


Oh mein Gott. By a huge margin, I would say.

Welcome to the German forum, by the way! 

Jana


----------



## Sabine Teaver

For the benefit of the original poster, Emmanuel, I will post this in English. The reason I brought up the point of religion is cultural. In order to translate in a culturally sensitive way, you have to be aware of cultural context. In this sense, culture and language are definitely inseparable.

*Just be aware that in Germany expressions like the ones mentioned here are unlikely, although not totally impossible, to be expressions of religiosity. That's all. For ways to find empirical support see below.*

For those who want to argue about the increasing secularization of Europe, especially of former Soviet-ruled countries, contact me privately for empirical studies on secularization in European countries, including Germany. For those who need prove of the comparatively great religiosity in the U.S.A. compared to European countries, go to the Gallup Poll website and the website of the Roper Center to see polls on beliefs in miracles, afterlife, angels etc. Simply googling (preferablyl with Google Scholar) religiosity and United States and Germany will yield similar results. 

I rest my case now.


----------



## bailemos

This might be one of those times when you want to get at the idea, not the exact words. "Gott in Himmel" is not a translation of the words "Oh my God" but in my experience this is what people say like "omyGod" is used very casually in English. I think the exact words "Ach mein Gott" seem more literally religious (like you're really having a personal conversation with God at that moment). 
"God in heaven" can't be translated back either - it isn't something people say in English. 
By the way my opinion may or may not reflect what people in Germany say, as I'm heavily influenced by the mix of Plattdeutsch & Hochdeutsch as spoken in USA.


----------



## EmmanuelOA

Plattdeutsch & Hochdeutsch? Was ist das? :S

--answer in English, please


----------



## Whodunit

Plattdeutsch = Low German (kind of German dialect spoken in northern Germany)
Hochdeutsch = High German (common name for standard German, used to refer to all varieties of the German language)

Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Außerdem finde ich deine Anmerkung über die angeblichen Unterschiede zwischen Deutschland und den Staaten ziemlich übertrieben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es schon einige in Deutschland gibt, die solche Ausrufe nicht in Ordnung finden, während es auch viele in den Staaten gibt (mehr als die Hälfte, wage ich mal zu sagen), die die von dir erwähnte Ermahnung nicht mehr aufrechterhalten.


I agree with your analysis of the use of such language in the US. Unfortunately, I am dependent on those people I talk with in Germany to form my impression of Germany, as a whole, and that's not reliable.

I don't think it's out of place to point out that the idea of "not using God's name in vain" had very little to do with the interpretation that has been given to it. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> For the benefit of the original poster, Emmanuel, I will post this in English. The reason I brought up the point of religion is cultural. In order to translate in a culturally sensitive way, you have to be aware of cultural context. In this sense, culture and language are definitely inseparable.
> 
> *Just be aware that in Germany expressions like the ones mentioned here are unlikely, although not totally impossible, to be expressions of religiosity. That's all. For ways to find empirical support see below.*
> 
> For those who want to argue about the increasing secularization of Europe, especially of former Soviet-ruled countries, contact me privately for empirical studies on secularization in European countries, including Germany. For those who need prove of the comparatively great religiosity in the U.S.A. compared to European countries, go to the Gallup Poll website and the website of the Roper Center to see polls on beliefs in miracles, afterlife, angels etc. Simply googling (preferablyl with Google Scholar) religiosity and United States and Germany will yield similar results.
> 
> I rest my case now.


Before you rest your case, here a couple things to think about that you may not have considered.

The US is a huge country. Unless you spend some time here, in fact a lot of time, you will not realize the stark contrasts between different areas. It is truly mindboggling. 

If you use averages, I agree that you will find much more "religiosity" in the US, but that is because you will have to factor in groups of people who have rather extreme ideas. Those groups definitely exist.

On the other hand, in other areas, I assure you that when people say "Oh my God!" it has nothing to do with religion.

In other words, there are areas here that would not strike you as much different from Germany, and I think we have at least one member who has lived in the US for some time who will support that idea. On the other hand, if you spend time in the Bible Belt, you may shout out "Oh my God" while running from a lynch mob because you said something wrong. 

Gaer


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Gaer*
> On the other hand, if you spend time in the Bible Belt, you may shout out "Oh my God" while running from a lynch mob because you said something wrong.


If I may offer an opion from someone who was "born and bred" in the very buckle of the "Bible Belt," you may find yourself being chased by the lynch mob just by saying "Oh, my God," where I come from.  Many 'round here prefer "Oh my gosh."

That is not true for everyone, of course, but is something to be considered. As Gaer said, the US is a vast country, with variant regional cultures. The sneers and tsks that an "Oh My God," may elicit in my neck of the woods would hardly gain notice elsewhere. 

My advice would be to understand where you are before issuing such utterances.


----------



## elroy

Hi Gaer and Gen,

I purposely did not respond to Sabine's post #13, because I had pointed out that the discussion was becoming too cultural. I had told her that if she wished to discuss it further, she should start a thread in the culture forum.

On the one hand, I thank you for agreeing with me that the US is too big for one to be able to generalize about what can/should be said here. On the other hand, I am afraid that we might lose focus if we stray away from the original question and delve too deeply into cultural issues. 

I would urge anyone with further interest in the _cultural_ aspect of the expression to take that over to the culture forum and to leave this space for the linguistic discussion. The topic will most likely elicit a variety of opinions there, and the thread would be more accessible to everybody else.


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Just don't forget that to translate in a culturally sensitive and correct way, it is very necessary to be aware of the cultural implications of an expression, as many marketing departments of large corporations had to learn the hard way. Translation, interpretation, and culture cannot be separated if one wants to do a good job.

For the rest of the comments, empirical evidence is stronger than personal opinions, regardless of who utters these opinions.  Of course, everyone has a right to his or her opinion, whether based on anecdotal evidence or on empirical research.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Plattdeutsch = Low German (kind of German dialect spoken in northern Germany)
> Hochdeutsch = High German (common name for standard German, used to refer to all varieties of the German language)
> 
> Hope it helps a bit.



Discussion moved here.

Jana


----------



## Yankee_inCA

EmmanuelOA said:


> Of everything you've said, I've understood about 20% of it... :embarrassed:
> Sorry, I'm beginning with German (and sometimes when I'm speaking it, French words come out!), so I can barely get the idea of your posts.
> 
> So what is more common, 'Oh mein Gott!' oder 'Herr!'?



Yes, lost over here too! Heavy, funky, deeply intellectual stuff! I think they are discussing the Protestant Reformation in this thread [not!] which began over there with Martin Luther, then sorted itself out, but is still very much a hot topic in the U.S. [doch wohl]. I was taught "Ach du lieber Gott" as an expression of amazement or irritation, but it turns out that German expressions change over time just like English!  Can you believe it??


----------



## Sepia

Yes, strange isn't it. If it didn't we would still be speaking the same language and even understand the Icelanders.

Oh mein Gott! - has become pretty widely spread. (Oh mein Herr - no way!)

Younger people even pick up the English line Oh my God - and even use the short OMG. Especially when texting.


----------



## write

EmmanuelOA said:


> Wie sagt man aus Deutsch...?
> 
> Oh my God!
> Jesus!
> For God's sake!
> 
> ...und anderer?



A lot of people I know say, "Oh Je!" ('Je' short for 'Jesus'), or (perhaps even more colloquial) "Au Weia!" (no religious background, as far a I can see).


----------

